# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  Furby 2012 รุ่นใหญ่ และ รุ่นเล็ก Furby 2013 ของแท้จาก USA ปรับราคาพิเศษ!!

## Import

Furby 2012 รุ่นใหญ่ และ รุ่นเล็ก Furby 2013 ของแท้จาก USA By Import พร้อมส่งไม่ต้องรอ! 

*Furby 2012 รูปภาพรุ่นใหญ่*


ปรับราคาพิเศษ!! 

Furby 2012 รุ่นใหญ่ ของใหม่และแท้จาก USA By Import  

สีชมพู (PINK COTTON CANDY) ราคา 4,500 บาท

*วิธีการรับ Furby :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วันทำการ

*สนใจโทร :* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Furby 2013 รูปภาพรุ่นเล็ก*




รุ่นเล็กทุกสี ราคา 2,500 บาท


*วิธีการรับ Furby :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วันทำการ

*สนใจโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ เพ็ชรรัตน์ (คง) EMS = EJ485631995TH  วันที่ 19/03/56 (เบอร์ 16)
ส่งคุณ กิตติศักดิ์ (พนมสารคาม) EMS = EJ666151427TH  วันที่ 26/03/56 (เบอร์ 11) 




*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------

